# Ist dies auch Froschlaich?



## paper (30. Apr. 2010)

Wir haben ein Froschpaar, in unserem Biotop.

Wir hatten schon 3 Laichballen und inzwischen haben wir Kaulquappen,
heut hab ich diesen Laich erblickt!


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist dies auch Froschlaich?*

Servus Melitta

Könnte Laubfroschlaich sein


----------



## paper (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ist dies auch Froschlaich?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Melitta
> 
> Könnte Laubfroschlaich sein



Helmut, die Balzrufe fehlen nur unser liebestoller __ Seefrosch ist zu hören!


----------



## StefanBO (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ist dies auch Froschlaich?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Könnte Laubfroschlaich sein


Dort (Wikipedia) steht aber:
"Die oft etwas unförmigen Laichballen, die nach dem Aufquellen bis zu etwa Walnussgröße aufquellen können, werden an seichten Stellen an die Gewässervegetation wie etwa untergetauchte Halme geheftet. Die Eizahl je Ballen beträgt zwischen 30 und 80, selten auch bis zu 100."

Große gallertige Laichballen stammen demnach von Rana-Arten


----------



## uweg (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ist dies auch Froschlaich?*

Warum sollte es Laubfrosch sein?

Die Bestimmung einer Art allein aus dem Laichballen und schon gar aus einem Bild und nicht "life" ist schwierig.

Aus der Größe ist Hyla arborea eher unwahrscheinlich. Diese haben bedeutend kleinere Laichballen.

Wahrscheinlich Rana.

U


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ist dies auch Froschlaich?*

Hallo Melitta

 Da du ja geschrieben hast, dass ihr ein Froschpaar besitzt  dürfte es sich eigentlich wohl um Froschlaich handeln. Wir haben Teichfrösche bei uns im Teich und dieser Laich sieht dem unserer Teichfrösche sehr ähnlich.


----------



## paper (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ist dies auch Froschlaich?*

Hallo Doris,

unser Paar hat schon 3 Ballen gesetzt, sind schon Quappen im Biotop.

Die drei Laichballen wurden am 24. und 26.03. abgelegt.


Der neue Laich setzen die nochmal ab?


----------



## Doris (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ist dies auch Froschlaich?*

Hallo Melitta

Vielleicht ist ein weiteres Paar zugewandert und euer anderes ist weg? Ich weiss nicht, ob ein Weibchen noch mal ablaicht. Habe aber irgendwo gelesen, dass sie meistens nur einmal ablaichen, selten ein zweites mal. 
Ausserdem musste ich mir diese Frage bislang nicht stellen, denn bei den über 50 Fröschen die wir in der Saison haben brauchte ich mir da keine Gedanken drüber zu machen.


----------



## paper (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ist dies auch Froschlaich?*



Doris schrieb:


> Hallo Melitta
> 
> Vielleicht ist ein weiteres Paar zugewandert und euer anderes ist weg? Ich weiss nicht, ob ein Weibchen noch mal ablaicht. Habe aber irgendwo gelesen, dass sie meistens nur einmal ablaichen, selten ein zweites mal.
> Ausserdem musste ich mir diese Frage bislang nicht stellen, denn bei den über 50 Fröschen die wir in der Saison haben brauchte ich mir da keine Gedanken drüber zu machen.



Hallo Doris,

es ist unser Paar, die sind schon so zutraulich!

Er macht jedes mal Radau wenn ein Traktor  oder ein LKW vorbei fährt.
Wenn NW sich laut unterhalten, dies passt ihm auch nicht, dann meldet er sich lautstark!

Wir sehen auch keine  weitere(n) Dame(n)!


----------

